# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  Adoption chatte URGENT

## Nescorto

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Zoé
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 Suite à l'hospitalisation et une admission en maison de retraite de ma maman,je cherche à placer pour une adoption définitive Zoé , 12 ans , gentille minette blanche et rousse ,câline et indépendante.Elle est actuellement en pension dans l'Ain à la Boisse.Elle est vaccinée et tatouée.
Vous pouvez me joindre par mail nescorto@hotmail.com.
Merci pour elle !  ::

----------

